# MAST is back in Business



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

All reef hobbyist please join us. Yes, MAST has been silent for awhile but we are back in business and need the support of all reef hobbyist.


Since we have had many requests to hold our meetings on the west side of Toronto. our next regular meeting will be held, WEDNESDAY, 16 October, starting at 7:30 pm at the Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 15, 80 Mary Street, Brampton, ON. We will be taking memberships and discussing our new season for MAST. 

Meet new saltwater friends and bring along what you like to sell. We can have a mini auction if there is interest. Check website Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto for more information.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The meeting went very well today.

We will be having our meeting every third Wed of the month.

Those interested can always check the website and pay for membership directly on the website.

We welcome new ideas, what hobbyist like to know or like to discuss in our meetings. Be a member and contribute your idea to benefit the hobby.

You are welcome to be a guest for one meeting.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Next meeting will have members showing pictures of their tanks and provide tank setup details.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I am interested in joining but the website didnt seem to have the events listed? Just interested to know the locations moving forwards as Brampton is an easy reach for me after work but not the east end. Thank you


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

kamal said:


> I am interested in joining but the website didnt seem to have the events listed? Just interested to know the locations moving forwards as Brampton is an easy reach for me after work but not the east end. Thank you


The website will be updated soon. The venue will remain the same as the last one, at the Legion, 80 Mary Street, Brampton.

We hope to see more hobbyist from the Brampton area. I will post, up coming meeting monthly.


----------

